# Wondering if my German Shepherd Mix ears might stand up???



## Bearx012

My German shepherd mix is almost 4 months old and his ears are a little floppy. He's still the cutest thing in the world to me but the not knowing of if his ears will stand is making a anxious. That feeling of just wanting to know haha. We're not sure what his dad is but we were told his mom was a German shepherd. If he's been laying down for a while and then stands up one ear will stay standing for a few seconds and then drop back down. I still love him no matter what but curiosity is kicking in. I'll post pictures of him.


----------



## wolfstraum

They could .....he looks to be a high percentage of GSD, and the ears are typical in "lift off" position for a pup his age...the will "yo yo" some during teething though, so don't despair!


Lee


----------



## wolfy dog

Nice pup!!! Is that one of his parents in the background? Keep us posted. Do you know who his parents are for sure? My Whippets' ears looked like that at that age and basically stayed that way. His ears can go anywhere; one of the fun things about a mixed pup.


----------



## Bearx012

wolfy dog said:


> Nice pup!!! Is that one of his parents in the background? Keep us posted. Do you know who his parents are for sure? My Whippets' ears looked like that at that age and basically stayed that way. His ears can go anywhere; one of the fun things about a mixed pup.





wolfy dog said:


> Nice pup!!! Is that one of his parents in the background? Keep us posted. Do you know who his parents are for sure? My Whippets' ears looked like that at that age and basically stayed that way. His ears can go anywhere; one of the fun things about a mixed pup.


No that is our other dog. We adopted our GS mix from our local shelter and they didn't see the parents at all. They were only told him and his brother and sister were part German shepherd. I have multiple people tell me he looks like he is mixed with Rottweiler but the only part of him that looks like rott is his color and maybe a little bit of his snout. His brother and sister look nothing like him. I was just curious about his ears and thought I get some input


----------



## wolfy dog

Bearx012 said:


> No that is our other dog. We adopted our GS mix from our local shelter and they didn't see the parents at all. They were only told him and his brother and sister were part German shepherd. I have multiple people tell me he looks like he is mixed with Rottweiler but the only part of him that looks like rott is his color and maybe a little bit of his snout. His brother and sister look nothing like him. I was just curious about his ears and thought I get some input


Guess which breed is the most represented in the shelters? This may very well explain the ears and the short stocky muzzle :wink2:


----------



## weavertrevor15

Bearx012 said:


> My German shepherd mix is almost 4 months old and his ears are a little floppy. He's still the cutest thing in the world to me but the not knowing of if his ears will stand is making a anxious. That feeling of just wanting to know haha. We're not sure what his dad is but we were told his mom was a German shepherd. If he's been laying down for a while and then stands up one ear will stay standing for a few seconds and then drop back down. I still love him no matter what but curiosity is kicking in. I'll post pictures of him.


 What did this pups ears ever wind up doing? Curious because I have the same question 🤔


----------



## WNGD

OP hasn't been here in over 3 years.
I don't understand though, buying a mixed breed and being "anxious" if the ears will stand erect. The answer is likely not.


----------

